# Berlin Lake Area Fishing Report 5/15/20



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

With temperatures still on the colder side, we expect to see a big uptick in fish reports starting next week with walleye and crappie, but as of now, white bass, catfish, and wipers have been the best fish to target. 

White bass- They are still in the river! As of 5/12 in the evening, we are getting regular reports averaging 20 fish per hour in the late afternoons and evenings. One report on 5/12 reported a limit in just under 2 hours and 15 Fish Ohio white bass. 

Hot Baits: Inline Spinners/Rooster Tails, Twister Tails with 1/16 oz jigs. 

Wipers -Wipers have been mixed in with Catfish at the Deer Creek spillway, being caught on Shrimp, Chicken Liver and Nightcrawlers. Target very early mornings or late at night for best results. 


Catfish -Catfish have been active in shallow, warmer water for the past few weeks and continue to be. German Church and the Deer Creek spillway have been the best two spots to target. 


Walleye- Walleye are still slow at most of the inland lakes as the water temperature is far below average for the middle of May. If the mornings come out of their 30-40 degree slump, expect the fishing to pick up. 


Crappie- Crappie fishing has improved, but is still behind schedule. There were a few days we got some solid reports over the past week, but they have been hit and miss as the weather has fluctuated so much. Expect the weekend to be a great time to target really shallow water and bays as we should see temps into the 70s.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

UPDATE: We are just now starting to see a handful of nicer crappie. No locations to report but some buckets of 10 fish over 10" is about the average as of this morning.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Thank you Appreciate you taking time to send out the fishing reports keeping us all informed thanks again


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

UPDATE 2: All, we are getting multiple reports of both crappie limits and walleye limits caught from Berlin this morning! Tomorrow should be beautiful! Get out there and get some fish!

We saw a few buckets of crappie this morning. One of our regulars got his limit in less than 2 hours. 

The walleye limit was from 2 regulars who frequent Berlin and were on a boat casting in willows. Fish ranged from 16-20"


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Lmao hey I think that the crappie they brought in to show you was imported from...... ?? Hell I don't know where LOL I just know that all my honey holes for Crappie must have been visited by Winnie the Pooh But I am glad that someone is catching limits I was and then it was like a light switch shut off well good luck fellow fisherman and stay safe


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Saw this on Facebook, caught at deer Creek yesterday. I am heading to Berlin tomorrow.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## btownbb270 (Apr 10, 2014)

I’ve been fishing west branch all year, and only have had luck on musky. I’ve been contiplating going to Berlin for the first time for a few weeks and I believe tomorrow is the day! These willows I’ve been seeing posts about, is it a specific spot or willows in general?


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

btownbb270 said:


> I’ve been fishing west branch all year, and only have had luck on musky. I’ve been contiplating going to Berlin for the first time for a few weeks and I believe tomorrow is the day! These willows I’ve been seeing posts about, is it a specific spot or willows in general?


There are a few spots. But the big one is by walking path. South of the causeway. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SenecaSlayer (Jun 23, 2015)

What's water temp at Berlin?


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

SenecaSlayer said:


> What's water temp at Berlin?


Around 53-55, depending on where you are. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

shore warrior said:


> Around 53-55, depending on where you are.
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Still abt 8-10 degrees to go to get to optimum crappie spawning temps. There may be some smaller males around fanning but probably a few days to go to get the big mamas to show. Thank goodness some warmer temps forecasted in the next several days.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> Still abt 8-10 degrees to go to get to optimum crappie spawning temps. There may be some smaller males around fanning but probably a few days to go to get the big mamas to show. Thank goodness some warmer temps forecasted in the next several days.


The south end will turn on faster with all this rain I am thinking. I usually catch crappie in Mill Creek before the main lake turns on. Might go hit that tomorrow just to get out. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

UPDATE: Lots of limits of crappie today from all around Berlin and plenty of walleye caught as well. 5-7 feet seems to be the ideal depth to target if looking for walleye.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

There were way to many people there for me today at the Bonner Road ramp. I turned around and went back home. I will head it during the week. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Spoke to a bunch of crappie fisherman fishing Berlin. Nobody did any good shallow.


----------



## btownbb270 (Apr 10, 2014)

Went to Berlin today for the first time on a boat today. Fished mid day and couldn’t find anything but 1 small white bass. Hopefully next time I’m out I can find some eyes and crappie!


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

fishnguy said:


> Spoke to a bunch of crappie fisherman fishing Berlin. Nobody did any good shallow.


I caught 7 crappie in a bay, a couple of really nice ones and one dink, then they quit biting. We’re getting close.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I only got 4. All 11-12 inches.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Had one throw back on Fewton rd. A few bites. Berlin is still 9 inches, correct? Seems like 10 years ago, Berlin had much larger crappie compared to the last few years.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

StarkFisherman said:


> Had one throw back on Fewton rd. A few bites. Berlin is still 9 inches, correct? Seems like 10 years ago, Berlin had much larger crappie compared to the last few years.


Yeah, still 9 inches. I usually only keep 10-12 inchers. Anything bigger I put back to spawn. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

caught about 10 nice ones but bite was slow


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

shore warrior said:


> Yeah, still 9 inches. I usually only keep 10-12 inchers. Anything bigger I put back to spawn.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I thought it was still 9 inches and 30 bag limit... there's a crowd on Facebook, let's say the "price st gang" that don't seem to be aware of any of the regulations. Buckets full of undersized crappie and 100 plus white bass. I don't understand the limit on white bass, but I'd assume because most can't tell the difference between them and hybrids.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

What FB site is that? Just curious.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I put off even thinking of going out in the boat today because of the "guessers" forcast for thunderstorms(and three or more inches of rain) in the afternoon and evening! I should know better!!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

c. j. stone said:


> I put off even thinking of going out in the boat today because of the "guessers" forcast for thunderstorms(and three or more inches of rain) in the afternoon and evening! I should know better!!


That makes two of us! I had stuff to do in the morning but thought about going out in the afternoon. Didn't want to get caught out in a storm so just stayed home.


----------



## Karrie (Mar 13, 2020)

Tall Tales said:


> UPDATE: Lots of limits of crappie today from all around Berlin and plenty of walleye caught as well. 5-7 feet seems to be the ideal depth to target if looking for walleye.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

StarkFisherman said:


> I thought it was still 9 inches and 30 bag limit... there's a crowd on Facebook, let's say the "price st gang" that don't seem to be aware of any of the regulations. Buckets full of undersized crappie and 100 plus white bass. I don't understand the limit on white bass, but I'd assume because most can't tell the difference between them and hybrids.


Turn them in!


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Maybe they were fishing Deer Creek and not Berlin. I don't believe there are restrictions at Deer Creek.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Those are state wide regulations. Over harvest is running rampant. ODNR can not be everywhere. it is up to sportsmen to police our selves.
http://www.eregulations.com/ohio/fishing/statewide-regulations/


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I was at walborn the other day and there were two guys with six poles and was told that that was illegal but they says all we've been all over the state and its okay we pointed out the fact that it was illegal they left saying they didn't know but you can bet they'll be somewhere else with six poles


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

fishnguy said:


> Maybe they were fishing Deer Creek and not Berlin. I don't believe there are restrictions at Deer Creek.


Deer creek may be a stark parks lake but you still need a fishing license, so you still need to follow the state regs.. I bet lots of folks have no licenses . And no one reads the regulations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

I tried telling people on the 224 causeway last year about the size limit's. I was in my boat and watching them put maybe 6" crappie in there buckets. Trust me, they don't care. And I can give you a  they where from the city. Please don't ask me how I know. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

johnboy111711 said:


> Those are state wide regulations. Over harvest is running rampant. ODNR can not be everywhere. it is up to sportsmen to police our selves.
> http://www.eregulations.com/ohio/fishing/statewide-regulations/


The link mentions there are "site specific" limit variations. Wft, Mogadore, Springfield, Walborn, and Deer Creek(i think) have no size or quantity limits on crappie(currently)!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> The link mentions there are "site specific" limit variations. Wft, Mogadore, Springfield, Walborn, and Deer Creek(i think) have no size or quantity limits on crappie(currently)!


Thx the state for not having gill limits on wft and I forgot to mention mogadore!


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

fishnguy said:


> Maybe they were fishing Deer Creek and not Berlin. I don't believe there are restrictions at Deer Creek.


Referencing crappie.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

brad crappie said:


> Thx the state for not having gill limits on wft and I forgot to mention mogadore!


I also mean site specific lakes like I say over and over not every lake needs them


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

shore warrior said:


> I tried telling people on the 224 causeway last year about the size limit's. I was in my boat and watching them put maybe 6" crappie in there buckets. Trust me, they don't care. And I can give you a  they where from the city. Please don't ask me how I know.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk



How do you know?


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

StarkFisherman said:


> How do you know?


By there response back to me. It wasn't pretty. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

